#  Chat Ecke >   Hallo sun >

## Brava

Eine tolle und erfolgreiche Kur wünsche ich dir. :s_thumbup: 
Bitte keinen Kurschatten mit bringen,ausser er ist reich :c_laugh:

----------


## sun

Hallo Gaby!  
Danke! Kurschatten nein nein, dass ist nichts für mich. Wenn ich mir einen aussuche muss es was fixes sein so für ein zweimal oder so, für sowas bin ich nicht. Wenn ich einen kennen lerne, dann lerne ich ihn erst kennen und dann sieht man ob das passt oder nicht.

----------


## Brava

Sun das ist ok!
Wie gehts dir denn?

----------


## sun

Hallo!  
Gehen tut es mir leider nicht so gut. Der Stollen hat bei der ersten Einfahrt schon den Geist erweckt. jetzt ist alles geschwollen und schmerzt, aber naja das wird dann halt wieder. Das blöde war bzw ist, das ich nichts Essen kann, weil ich mich ständig durch die Schmerzen übergeben muss.  
Aber ich meinte dann Unkraut vergeht nicht, die Therapeutin meinte dann, oft vergeht Unkraut auch. Ich dann, nicht alle Unkräuter. Sie lachen dann immer nur.  
Wird wohl nur eine Kurreaktion sein. Nehme jetzt Movalis, Novalgien und Paspertin und dann wird es schon wieder werden. SChlafe zwischendrin voll viel, bin total müde.

----------


## Brava

Sun 
das hört sich nicht gut. 
Ich wünsch dir das es schnell besser wird

----------


## sun

ja ja das wird sicher wieder  
Morgen geht es wieder in den Stollen. Halb sieben Frühstück, sieben Abfahrt zum Stollen. dann um halb elf einen Vortrag und um 11 Bechterewgymnastik und dann ist Wochenende.

----------


## Brava

Na dein Tag fängt sehr früh an,ist das immer so?
Erzählst du wie es in dem Stollen aussieht?

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
War heute schon schwimmen. Jetzt gehe ich gleich frühstücken, also nur mal kurz und dann geht es weiter 
Also so ist der Heilstollen 
Das ist mal der Eingang!    
Das sind die Wagons mit denen man einfährt.      
So ist der Stollen aufgebaut      
Kann mir mal wer helfen, wie geht das mit den miniaturbilder, kann mmir das wer erklären, bevor ich hier weitermache

----------


## Brava

Sieht toll aus!!!!!!!
Mit den Bildern da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
So jetzt mache ich mal weiter.  
So liegt man dann im Stollen     
jch muss am Anfang schon in einen Liegewagen liegen und bleibe dort liegen, bis wir wieder raus kommen. Das heißt ich muß nicht aussteigen einsteigen und so weiter.  
So gefällt es mir recht gut, bin halt ein wenig schwach.  
Essen ist gewaltig hier. Wie heute Abend haben wir gehabt. Serviettencapaccio mit Liptauerterraine und Senfsauce und Brot. Mittag haben wir gehabt. Suppe, Kräuterfisch auf Gemüse und Nudeln und anschließend dann topfencreme oder Schwarzwälder. Gestern hatten wir zum Beispiel Mittag gekochtes Rindfleisch mit Gemüse, Kartoffeln und Blattspinat und Obst, Vorher Suppe Abends Lachstörtchen mit Kräutergervais. Freitag. gebratenes Kabeljaufilet mit Gemüse und weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr, konnte ich nicht essen mir war da so schlecht. Abends gab es dann Lauchzwiebelkuchen mit Salat. Ach Salat gibt es immer am Buffet.  
Essen kann man aus zwei Menüs wählen, wie man will.  
Von den Therapien her geht es auch super hier. Morgen geht erst um 8:30 Uhr los und die letzte habe ich um 14:30 Uhr. Dienstag fahren wir wieder in den Stollen und dann haben wir Lungenfunktionstest.  
Heute war ich um halb acht im Hallenbad bei uns schon schwimmen, das Hallenbad kann man täglich von 7 bis 21 : 00 frei benutzen.  
Vormittag haben wir uns eine Kurkonzert angehört. Salonensemble vom Johann Strauss Orchester in Salzburg, die sind zur Zeit hier in Bad Gastein. Nachmittag waren wir ein wenig wandern, weil Almfest hier ist. Da gibt es ja viele Almen die man schön erreichen kann und die hatten heute alle ein Fest überall war was los. Aber jetzt bin ich ziemlich geschafft und werde wohl heute schon bald schlafen gehen. 
Also langweilig wird mir hier nicht, kennen gelernt habe ich auch schon viele. Viele kennen mich halt schon und ichsie noch nicht so. Da es einfach zu viele Leute auf einmal sind. Wenn man im Zentrum ist, na seit ihr auch hier und habt ihr euch beim Essen abgemeldet und bla bla bla und ich dann immer ja ja und hallo, dann als ich sie im Hotel wieder sah, dachte ich mir ah daher kennst du die 
Das kücken bin ich natürlich wieder hier

----------


## Brava

Sieht ja wirklich gut aus!!!!!!!
Ist doch toll ,das du so beschäftigt bist
So kommst du auf andere Gedanken

----------


## sun

Hallo zusammen! 
Die Kur hat mir bis vor ein paar Tagen wirklich gut getan. Und ich hoffe das die wirkliche Wirkung erst kommt. Die kommt ja erst danach.  
Habe leider eine schlechte Nachricht und bin sehr trauig darüber.  
Meine Kurz wurde mit heute abgebrochen!!!!!!! Wegen medzinischen Gründen,w eil es mir so schlecht geht.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wie weil es mir sooo schlecht geht... 
Ging es den bisher immer weiter Berg ab?  
Erzähl mal (wenn du möchstest!)

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Ja es geht mir nicht gut. Nein es ging mir zwischenzeitlich wieder besser. 
Aber seit Sonntag habe ich eine ordentliche Reaktion. Schmerzen starke Schmerzen. Muß mich ständig übergeben, das haben sie hier mit bekommen, habe dann Spritzen bekommen. Leider geht es noch nicht viel besser und die sind der Meinung das ich Infusionen brauche und die kann ich hier nicht bekommen.

----------


## Frosch

Ach Sun, das tut mir so leid für Dich. Mußt Du denn jetzt nach Hause fahren? 
Drücke die Daumen, daß es vielleicht morgen doch besser ist und Du bleiben kannst! 
Kopf hoch!  :s_thumbup:  
Das Fröschli

----------


## Patientenschubser

Und wenn du denkst es geht nicht kommt von Irgendwo ein Lichtlein her...

----------


## Brava

Oh sun das tut mir so leid

----------


## sun

Hallo" 
Danke Schubser das kann ich gut gebrauchen.  
So nun bin ich wieder heute zu Hause eingetroffen, Vormittag mußte ich gleich zum Hausarzt und habe wieder eine Infusion bekommen. So ein scheiß

----------


## lucy230279

hallo sun, 
ist echt schade für dich.
drück dir auch dolle die daumen, dass es schnell wieder bergauf geht. :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:

----------


## sun

Hallo Lucy! 
Du weißt ja Unkraut vergeht nicht, es wird schon wieder werden. Obwohl ich zugeben muss, das es mich doch sehr getroffen hat. Da ich bis heute noch nie gehört habe, das jemand die Kur abbrechen mußte. Naja auf der anderen Seite versteh ich es ja, da sie dort nur begrenzte Möglichkeiten habem, einen Medikamentös zu helfen.  
Ich für mich habe es lange hin und hder gelegt. Und bin wohl zum Schluß gekommen, das es für mich das Beste ist. Mein größte Angst, war das ich demnächst dann vielleicht keine Kuren mehr bekomme.  
aber das ist wohl nicht so, der Arzt dort meinte er sieht mich nächstes Jahr wieder und dann für vier Wochen. Und das hoffe ich doch sehr.  
Wenn ich ehrlich bin, frage ich mich zurzeit oft mal, warum soviel? 
Warum reicht es denn nicht bisher schon?  
Naja darüber sich Gedanken machen, hilft mir ja auch nicht wirklich weiter. 
Bin nun schon gespannt, was am Donnerstag raus kommt, wenn ich zum Rheumatologen muss. Und am 11. muss ich zu einem Gutachter.

----------


## lucy230279

zu einem gutachter? was begutachtet der denn?

----------


## sun

Hallo Lucy! 
Das ist ein Arzt der für das Bundessozialamt arbeitet. In meinem Fall ein ganz normaler Allgemein Medzinziner. 
Der begutachtet für das Bundessozialamt wegen dem Ausweis der begünstigten Behinderten. (Behindertenausweis). Den Termin habe ich eben jetzt dann und dann werden sie mir sagen, ob ich ihn bekomme und wenn ja wieviel %. Bin ja mal gespannt 
Warum man in meinem Fall nicht zu einem Facharzt der geeigneten Fachgrupper (also Rheumatologe) kommt, weiß ich auch nicht, vielleicht geht es nicht wirklich um die Erkrankung, denn da müsste der Arzt schon einiges wissen. Es wird wohl hauptsächlich darum gehen, wie weit der Patient körperllch eingeschränkt ist, das wird er wohl beurteilen können. Reicht das denn aus, kann der das dann wirklich begutachten? 
Ist das eigentlich normal so? Ist das bei euch auch so?

----------


## Christiane

Du mußt zu einem Gutachter? Ich habe nie einen gesehen. Ich habe den Antrag gestellt und bekam den Ausweis irgendwann zugeschickt.

----------


## sun

Hallo Christiane! 
Ja ich muß, das ist wohl verschieden, kommt glaub ich auch drauf an, welcher Sachbearbeiter die Vorarbeiter mach und weiters denke ich, wie weit es fehlt. Bzw ob sie es eindeutig eingliedern können oder so.  
Ich weiß nicht, aber dies haben sie mir schon gesagt, das ich wahrscheinlich gehen muß, bevor ich den Antrag weggeschickt habe. Der ist aber nicht weit weg. 30 km. Mir macht das jetzt mal nichts, nur warum es ein Allgemein Mediziner ist, verstehe ich nicht wirklich. Naja wird wohl seine Gründe haben. 
vielleicht habe ich es auch falsch ausgefüllt, habe nur meine Diagnosen geschrieben, aber in wie weit ich damit eingeschränkt wiederum nicht wirklich.

----------


## Christiane

Ich mußte angeben, wann und in welchem Krankenhaus ich war. Dann haben sie sich die Unterlagen von dort geholt. Die Variante finde ich irgendwie einfacher.

----------

